# Barrow Gurney Mental Hospital



## Greenhill_no1 (Nov 8, 2013)

Hi 

As promised last week, here is a report of my first Urbex experience. Me and friend visited somewhere close to home (Bristol) and that we knew wouldn't encounter too much trouble. Barrow Gurney Mental Hospital. (Booooo, you say, It's been overdone.) The place had some construction vehicles in, and some security fencing up, restricting access. A quick walk through the woods took us right to the spot. The place was in tatters and pretty much all stripped, as we expected, but I am still quite pleased with some of the photos I got and really enjoyed the day. 




DSC_1022 by Greenhill_no1, on Flickr




DSC_1028 by Greenhill_no1, on Flickr




DSC_1029 by Greenhill_no1, on Flickr




DSC_1031 by Greenhill_no1, on Flickr




DSC_1035 by Greenhill_no1, on Flickr




DSC_1041 by Greenhill_no1, on Flickr




DSC_1042 by Greenhill_no1, on Flickr




DSC_1049 by Greenhill_no1, on Flickr




DSC_1043 by Greenhill_no1, on Flickr




DSC_1045 by Greenhill_no1, on Flickr




DSC_1047 by Greenhill_no1, on Flickr




DSC_1052 by Greenhill_no1, on Flickr




DSC_1056 by Greenhill_no1, on Flickr




DSC_1058 by Greenhill_no1, on Flickr




DSC_1060 by Greenhill_no1, on Flickr




DSC_1046 by Greenhill_no1, on Flickr




DSC_1065 by Greenhill_no1, on Flickr




DSC_1067 by Greenhill_no1, on Flickr




DSC_1068 by Greenhill_no1, on Flickr




DSC_1071 by Greenhill_no1, on Flickr




DSC_1072 by Greenhill_no1, on Flickr




DSC_1078 by Greenhill_no1, on Flickr




DSC_1090 by Greenhill_no1, on Flickr




DSC_1034 by Greenhill_no1, on Flickr




DSC_1069 by Greenhill_no1, on Flickr


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Nov 8, 2013)

Great first report!
Thanks for sharing..


----------



## mockingbird (Nov 8, 2013)

Good first report 
Some good shots there and you documented it well


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 8, 2013)

Cracking first report.


----------



## smiler (Nov 8, 2013)

Don’t put yourself down, all you’ll get from this forum is support, that’s what so good about it. I liked your report and pics, Thanks.


----------



## The Wombat (Nov 9, 2013)

Thats pretty good that, well done


----------



## Catmandoo (Nov 10, 2013)

Epic!! Nice one Mike!


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 10, 2013)

Ace first report. So trashed, but still such ace photos. Keep it up sir!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Nov 10, 2013)

Such a shame to see the mural wall in the childrens unit all smashed up now  Loved that when I visited!

Nice pics, cheers for sharing them


----------



## Greenhill_no1 (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks for the generous comments guys! Looking forward to next 'trip'.


----------

